# Cuteness overload



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

You have been warned!

Mr. Solaire:









































































Ms. Gypsy:


----------



## TexTiel (Mar 17, 2013)

Beautiful feathered friends you have. I never thought birds would love skritches so much. Thanks for sharing the pics.


----------



## bobobubu (Dec 12, 2011)

they are both adorable!


----------



## urbandecayno5 (Oct 24, 2012)

they really are beautiful

What happens on the off chance 3 of them want scritches at the same time?


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

OH MY GOSH! What cuties! *faints*
[Rowdy did not heed the warning and has passed out from a cuteness overload.]


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Solaire and gypsy are just the cutest  they look like very sweet birdies!!!


----------



## ~SarahJayne~ (Oct 14, 2012)

Awwwwwwww!!!!!! 

They are so adorable! I love how fluffy and cuddly Solaire is, he's got such a unique look to him. And Gypsy is so cute! She looks like she's about to fall asleep she's so relaxed


----------



## beelute (Dec 29, 2012)

Wow, he is gorgeous! So fluffy and cute too!


----------



## OOwl (Dec 5, 2012)

I want Solaire. I really do. 

What color is sweet Gypsy? She almost looks cinnamon on my monitor but it may need to be calibrated. She's pretty, too.


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

He's the sweetest! I don't blame you. 

Gypsy is a cinnamon with strong suffusion of yellow.


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

OMG!!!!
I want solitaire 
What is his mutation
If I get another bird the mutation will be his
I want to scream from all the cuteness


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

He is a pastelface pied.


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

beautiful!


----------



## Mezza (Feb 19, 2013)

They are all too cute. Fluffly faces!!! Lol!


----------



## Tarra (Dec 6, 2008)

Solaire! Is! Sooooo! Cute!!!!
I mean oh my GOSH!!!!!!
He is the cutest tiel ever! Its funny though he must have strong latino in him because i've never seen a pied with just a couple tiny speckles like him, you are so lucky!!! 
 they are both so sweet though


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

I think that is called a heavy pied.


----------



## newbirdmama (Sep 15, 2012)

sooooo cute! I wish my birdy would let me pet his head!


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

I gave Solaire a much-needed bath today and he was not a fan...but he is extra soft now!


----------

